# How the fuck is Hook related to Taz?



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

Tazz is an enigma... looks Hispanic, talks like a wise guy, wrestles like a European.. no telling what's all in his family tree. And who's to say hook's mom isn't a total smokeshow?


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

He lucked out and got his looks from his mother.


----------



## attituderocks (Jul 23, 2016)

Wridacule said:


> Tazz is an enigma... looks Hispanic, talks like a wise guy, wrestles like a European.. no telling what's all in his family tree. And who's to say hook's mom isn't a total smokeshow?












Taz's wife, Hook's mother


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Leave him in a tanning bed for the next, oh, 6-7 weeks, and you'll see the resemblance.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

he hit on all those recessive alleles


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

attituderocks said:


> View attachment 113319
> 
> 
> Taz's wife, Hook's mother


Well... she's not a total smokeshow that's for sure...


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

WrestleFAQ said:


> Leave him in a tanning bed for the next, oh, 6-7 weeks, and you'll see the resemblance.


And wait a few years for his family's fat genes to kick in.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Hook isn't his biological son. Taz's wife couldn't conceive, and Tommy Dreamer had knocked up a woman that wasn't Beulah, and he gave that child to Taz


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> Hook isn't his biological son. Taz's wife couldn't conceive, and Tommy Dreamer had knocked up a woman that wasn't Beulah, and he gave that child to Taz



Eat your heart out Vinnie Ru


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

Probably has a combo of looks from both sides of his family. I wouldn't look too much into it, it's not a big deal.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

attituderocks said:


> View attachment 113319
> 
> 
> Taz's wife, Hook's mother


honestly Hook looks adopted. His parents look dark Hispanic and hook looks white


----------



## THE_OD (Nov 21, 2016)

He kinda looks like Tom Hollands evil twin xD


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Wridacule said:


> And who's to say hook's mom isn't a total smokeshow?


AttitudeRocks is to say.

Damn, he buried her.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Ugly people tend to inexplicably make decent looking kids. It's weird.

Kinda makes me want to ship Susan Boyle and Danny devito. Or Tony Khan and Kathy bates.

I mean hell Steph and Shane are attractive while Vince looks like a roided up raisin and Linda looks like human asbestos


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK (Jan 7, 2017)

Firefromthegods said:


> Ugly people tend to inexplicably make decent looking kids. It's weird.
> 
> Kinda makes me want to ship Susan Boyle and Danny devito. Or Tony Khan and Kathy bates.
> 
> I mean hell Steph and Shane are attractive while Vince looks like a roided up raisin and Linda looks like human asbestos


Tony Khan is a model compared to all those people you mentioned tbh.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

TuNePeuxPas OK said:


> Tony Khan is a model compared to all those people you mentioned tbh.


Tony's too adorable to be good looking. 

He has a Jason biggs or Justin long or Johnny galecki look about him


----------



## RoganJosh (Jul 15, 2021)

Firefromthegods said:


> Ugly people tend to inexplicably make decent looking kids. It's weird.
> 
> Kinda makes me want to ship Susan Boyle and Danny devito. Or Tony Khan and Kathy bates.
> 
> I mean hell Steph and Shane are attractive while Vince looks like a roided up raisin and Linda looks like human asbestos


You need your eyes tested mate. TK isn't a bad looking bloke.


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK (Jan 7, 2017)

attituderocks said:


> View attachment 113319
> 
> 
> Taz's wife, Hook's mother


She probably looked much different several decades ago to be fair.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

RoganJosh said:


> You need your eyes tested mate. TK isn't a bad looking bloke.


He isn't bad looking no I was exaggerating. But he isn't GQ handsome either


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

THE_OD said:


> He kinda looks like Tom Hollands evil twin xD
> View attachment 113324
> 
> View attachment 113325


"He kinda looks like Tom Hollands evil twin"

Other way around dude. Gotta keep your evil twins straight or one of them will shank you when you've got your back turned.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

attituderocks said:


> View attachment 113319
> 
> 
> Taz's wife, Hook's mother


If she lost some weight i bet she’d be a MILF


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

I know a lot of italian guys and no one is so dark skinned as Tazz, even some from Sicily. I dont know if its me but to me Tazz is just a black dude and its fucking weird how Hook is so white compared to him.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Firefromthegods said:


> Tony's too adorable to be good looking.
> 
> He has a Jason biggs or Justin long or Johnny galecki look about him


So misshapen and kind of looks like an alien with goofy hair?


----------



## THE_OD (Nov 21, 2016)

Firefromthegods said:


> Ugly people tend to inexplicably make decent looking kids. It's weird.
> 
> Kinda makes me want to ship Susan Boyle and Danny devito. Or Tony Khan and Kathy bates.
> 
> I mean hell Steph and Shane are attractive while Vince looks like a roided up raisin and Linda looks like human asbestos


Vince really aged horribly. He actually looks pretty decent when you find pictures of him from pre wwf ownership. 
Not saying he was Ryan Gosling or anything, but hes not the roided construct of prunes and alligator skin that he is now.


----------



## THE_OD (Nov 21, 2016)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> "He kinda looks like Tom Hollands evil twin"
> 
> Other way around dude. Gotta keep your evil twins straight or one of them will shank you when you've got your back turned.


I see. It's always the quiet ones


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

Y'all are weird with the hook fetish.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Don’t worry guys, the Orange Cassidy is actually the daddy storyline will drop one of these days. 😁


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

attituderocks said:


> View attachment 113319
> 
> 
> Taz's wife, Hook's mother


I can see the resemblance between him and his mom. She's old now but was probably pretty in her younger years. Worst thing in life is getting old.


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK (Jan 7, 2017)

Firefromthegods said:


> Tony's too adorable to be good looking.
> 
> *He has a Jason biggs or Justin long or Johnny galecki look about him*


He definitely does.
They are the dorky jew types that are above average or at least high tier average tho none of them is ugly tbh


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

Wait a second THAT is the guy I’ve been seeing people hype up last few days?



AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAH


I mean, I suppose he looks intimidating by AEW wrestler standards, sure.


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

He’s Vince’s true bastard child.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

I can see the resemblance in the face. Skin color is same as mother. 

If you Photoshop Hook to be of darker tone, remove hair, make the face chubby in the cheeks and add facial hair, you will see Taz in there.


----------



## Charzhino (Nov 20, 2007)

This board is developing a creepy obsessions over Hooks looks.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

He's a good looking kid. Probably got his looks from his grandparents.


----------



## Yukoncornelius (Mar 12, 2021)

The wrestling culture Taz brings is great. I’m glad he and Hook are apart of Aew. The old school no non sense type of wrestling and trash talk that is entertaining.


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

Don't pretend you don't see it


----------



## jobber81 (Oct 10, 2016)

Tazz: not for nothin, I f*cked my wife, boom, 9 months later, Hook was born, know what im sayin?


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

That one picture in the OP shows they do have facial similarities, biggest differences seem to be weight, tan, and hair (both scalp and facial).

Here's that same pic but not a thumbnail.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

attituderocks said:


> They look nothing alike. Damn.
> 
> View attachment 113313
> 
> ...


Look at the eyes, and now imagine if Taz hadn’t started eating Dianabol out of Pez dispensers and shooting Testosterone like it was going out of style to “look” like a wrestler in the 80s/early 90s.

Very similar.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

somerandomfan said:


> That one picture in the OP shows they do have facial similarities, biggest differences seem to be weight, tan, and hair (both scalp and facial).
> 
> Here's that same pic but not a thumbnail.


Bingo.

Roids and tanning booths.


----------



## RoganJosh (Jul 15, 2021)

thorwold said:


> Don't pretend you don't see it


I see John Candy.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

They definitely look alike in the face, but roids, commitment to pure bulk, life in the tanning bed, and the different general attitude make a pretty big difference in how someone looks.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Another photo of Taz when he was younger.

I can definitely see it.


----------



## RoganJosh (Jul 15, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> They definitely look alike in the face, but roids, commitment to pure bulk, life in the tanning bed, and the different general attitude make a pretty big difference in how someone looks.


Well the roids didn't work on him. He ended up being a podgy fat fuck.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

RoganJosh said:


> Well the roids didn't work on him. He ended up being a podgy fat fuck.


Generally happens when you stop taking them, stop working out consistently, and are still eating a shitty diet. Taz was pretty jacked through most of the 90s though.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

RoganJosh said:


> Well the roids didn't work on him. He ended up being a podgy fat fuck.


Well yea...he got old, got serious neck and back issues, and that's what happens. He was huge in his prime


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

THE_OD said:


> He kinda looks like Tom Hollands evil twin xD
> View attachment 113324
> 
> View attachment 113325



Creamed myself over Tom Holland, ty, good sir.


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

About the hair


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Well he is his father. So /thread?


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Here you have months of storylines, folks: he's a bastard and Taz will reject him and he'll fight the lackeys of his Evil father.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Erik. said:


> Another photo of Taz when he was younger.
> 
> I can definitely see it.


The issue is that Taz's bone structure is completely different. He has this huge head and stocky buddy. Even as a young man, you see that Taz was not be messed aroudn with.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

If he shaved his head put on 50 pounds and went on sunbeds probably pretty similar.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Well iv to say is it sure beats watching wwe who tried to make us all believe Jason Jordan was Kurt Angles son. Jeez that was cringing.


----------



## Thunderbolt (Jul 7, 2020)

I'm pretty sure Vince Russo would give us a "DNA Test On A Pole" match out of this Tazz/Hook scenario.

What do the wife's ears look like? Maybe Hook was someone else's child accidentally given to the Tazzes at the hospital. Matbe the Cigarette Smoking Man is also Hook's real father Could get a X-Files/AEW crossover for the ages out of this.


----------



## Thunderbolt (Jul 7, 2020)

Erik. said:


> Another photo of Taz when he was younger.
> 
> I can definitely see it.


Taz looks like he pissed himself there.

RVD must have been nearby.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

attituderocks said:


> View attachment 113319
> 
> 
> Taz's wife, Hook's mother


wowww


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Hook isn't his biological son. Taz's wife couldn't conceive, and Tommy Dreamer had knocked up a woman that wasn't Beulah, and he gave that child to Taz


So Hook is half black


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

Erik. said:


> Another photo of Taz when he was younger.
> 
> I can definitely see it.


Is that Adam Sandler in the middle


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

He has similar facial features as Taz. He's just not fat, bald and tan so it's hard to see it.


----------



## americanoutlaw (Jul 13, 2012)

Who wants to tell him about the birds and the bees??


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Firefromthegods said:


> Ugly people tend to inexplicably make decent looking kids. It's weird.
> 
> Kinda makes me want to ship Susan Boyle and Danny devito. Or Tony Khan and Kathy bates.
> 
> I mean hell Steph and Shane are attractive while Vince looks like a roided up raisin and Linda looks like human asbestos


thanks for giving me hope that my children will look good lol


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

Hook is Marco Stunt on stilts and steroids


----------



## VickB (Nov 9, 2021)

attituderocks said:


> They look nothing alike. Damn.
> 
> View attachment 113313
> 
> ...



He is prettiest member of former boy band popgroup 1D


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Only one way to remedy this.


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK (Jan 7, 2017)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> He has similar facial features as Taz. He's just not fat, bald and tan so it's hard to see it.


Yeah all jokes aside, their faces are almost the same.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Only one way to remedy this.


yes


----------

